# Considering PM 1228 or 1236 lathes



## JimT-72 (Aug 4, 2017)

I am considering buying a new lathe, possibly.  For yrs I had an American made SB Heavy 10 from the 70's with collet closer, taper attachment, and 52" bed. It was fine, but I no longer have it.  Looking at previously owned American lathes now, particularly south bend, prices are ridiculous.  Considering how I used my lathe, mostly making tools, threading, and home shop stuff, I seldom turned anything further than 12-15 inches beyond the chuck and most of the work was within 1" to 8". I used the taper attachment maybe 5 times in 15 yr.  I used the collets a lot, as well as the 3 jaw and 4 jaw independent chucks. So that is the background. 

I am older now and want something to use, but probably not daily, and my hand strenth is poor, back is bad etc.  I have considered mini lathes but the change gear situation and plastic gears are not appealing. I really like the looks of the PM-1228VF-LB ,  I have also looked at the PM1236LB. For me, other than the price advantage to the 1236 with the pep, and the cast iron stand, I think I still like the 1228 better. I don't have any of my old equipment so it would be like starting over. I don't anticipate dealing with anything that needs a 36" bed. I think the 1228 would be better for threading because slow speed is less rpm than with the 1236. The only thread that I would need to change gears for is 1/2-13, but I am pretty sure you have to change gears on both lathes to cut that thread. I can't justify the cost of the PM 1236-T, even though it looks very nice.

My only hesitation is the reverse direction function with the 1228, you have to open the cover and move gears, there is no lever or banjo for that.  My request is this, please: would anyone that has the 1228VF-LB respond and let me know if they are happy with their choice, if there are any problems they have encountered, or if they are not happy with the lathe, why?  Thanks.  Jim


----------



## fradish (Aug 4, 2017)

I would recommend you look at Frank Hoose's YouTube channel.  He has maybe 8 or 10
PM1228 videos.

I also have th 1228.  I'm happy with my choice, but you may also want to take a look
at the PM1127.  That lathe now comes with a D1-4 spindle, plus more accessories than the
1228 for a little less money.

I like the variable speed on my 1228 and the fit and finish is decent.  I had to modify the
t nuts on the compound, as it was the compound could get stuck at 45 degrees.  From what
I understand this is not an uncommon issue with some Chinese lathes.  It wasn't hard to
fix and gave me a first project for my lathe.

Personally I went for the 1228 over the 1236 because it has variable speed and because it is
much lighter.  I know most people would prefer the heavier lathe, but the 1228 was light
enough for me to move myself.


----------



## JimT-72 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks for your response Frank.  I have watched all of the Frank Hoose videos about the 1228. I am in agreement with you on your reasons to buy this lathe, I like the variable speed and it is quiet as well. The weight is not a factor for me as I am pretty sure the wife will not let me put in a spare bedroom, so it will be in the garage.  Have you done any traditional single point threading with the machine, if so is it slow enough to do it comfortably? Have you found the reverse function to be a problem with no lever? Thanks for your thoughts. Jim


----------



## fradish (Aug 4, 2017)

No threading yet.  Also the feed direction lever is very much like what I have on my South Bend 9C
so I am used to it.

You may already know this, but that lever is only to reverse the feed direction relative to the chuck
direction.  For example normally the carriage moves toward the headstock in forward and away when
in reverse.  If you want the carriage to move away from the headstock when the spindle is turning
forward, then you have to move the lever under the gear cover.  I'm not that experienced, maybe there
are good reasons you would need to do that frequently, but I haven't.


----------



## JimT-72 (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for your reply Frank.  The areas where I would reverse feed "on the fly" with my heavy 10 was when I had a larger facing operation I could cut from outside in, reverse feed, adjust depth of cut, cut on the way out. Also similarly in boring with the lathe, sometimes I would reverse on the way out, depending on spring of tool and finish. Lastly which was very infrequent but if you need one you need to reverse, and that is cutting a left hand thread. It is not a deal breaker, just not as convenient as my old lathe. The old lathe had it problems too, so there is always some compromise to deal with. I will go through the manuals for the 1127 and 1228 to compare, and check the site again to see what comes with each lathe and compare prices again. However, my first  impression at a glance is the 1228 seems smoother and quieter on video, but that may be different people/cameras/mics making the video. Thanks again.   Jim.


----------



## .LMS. (Aug 6, 2017)

Watching this thread intently as I am rassling with the same thought process.


----------



## gregc (Aug 26, 2017)

I had ordered a pm1127 but after some more thought I changed my order to a pm1228. Been waiting for 2 months now and getting impatient.   I had considered the 1236 but the size and weight were more than I wanted in my 300 ft2 shop and did not see me moving it by myself.  Upgraded mostly for the added hp. 

The shop is adjacent to the garage so the compressor and dust collector resides there for the space and noise.  (I do more wood working now) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSage (Sep 5, 2017)

I originally though I wanted a PM-1030, PM-1127 or PM-1228, but after lots of reading and mind tingling I settled on a PM-1236 with the cast stand. You get a lot more bang for your buck when you step up to a lathe with a foot brake, cast iron stand, light, coolant, auto stop etc. Plus I'm figuring a 2hp 220 volt machine must be better than the 110 volt versions since I mostly work with hard tool steel/drill rods. I've never used variable speed, so I don't know what I'm missing. 

Mainly, I did not want to buy too small and want to upgrade too soon. In my small home shop a 12x36 with the gap bed will handle anything I would want to do and then some. I probably could have been happy with the 1127, but the 1236 lets me do more for not much more money. There is a number of lathes that are close in price, the PM-1236 with the preferred package just gave much more for the money. In my case, a 1236 really takes up about the same amount of room as a SB9a and it comes with a warranty. Just be aware, a PM lathe takes time to get. Most of the time is pre-order only.


----------



## JimT-72 (Sep 5, 2017)

SSage said:


> I originally though I wanted a PM-1030, PM-1127 or PM-1228, but after lots of reading and mind tingling I settled on a PM-1236 with the cast stand. You get a lot more bang for your buck when you step up to a lathe with a foot brake, cast iron stand, light, coolant, auto stop etc. Plus I'm figuring a 2hp 220 volt machine must be better than the 110 volt versions since I mostly work with hard tool steel/drill rods. I've never used variable speed, so I don't know what I'm missing.
> 
> Mainly, I did not want to buy too small and want to upgrade too soon. In my small home shop a 12x36 with the gap bed will handle anything I would want to do and then some. I probably could have been happy with the 1127, but the 1236 lets me do more for not much more money. There is a number of lathes that are close in price, the PM-1236 with the preferred package just gave much more for the money. In my case, a 1236 really takes up about the same amount of room as a SB9a and it comes with a warranty. Just be aware, a PM lathe takes time to get. Most of the time is pre-order only.




You make valid points and that is essentially the conclusion I have come to. If I end buying a lathe it will be the 1236 for the reasons you have stated. It is just a better deal for the money when you go with the preferred package. Now I just have to wait and see if life will allow it to become reality.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 11, 2017)

Just an fyi, Nicole says my 1228 is in, and there are 1228s, and some bigger ones in the same container that were still available.


----------



## tredding (Sep 5, 2022)

SSage said:


> I originally though I wanted a PM-1030, PM-1127 or PM-1228, but after lots of reading and mind tingling I settled on a PM-1236 with the cast stand. You get a lot more bang for your buck when you step up to a lathe with a foot brake, cast iron stand, light, coolant, auto stop etc. Plus I'm figuring a 2hp 220 volt machine must be better than the 110 volt versions since I mostly work with hard tool steel/drill rods. I've never used variable speed, so I don't know what I'm missing.
> 
> Mainly, I did not want to buy too small and want to upgrade too soon. In my small home shop a 12x36 with the gap bed will handle anything I would want to do and then some. I probably could have been happy with the 1127, but the 1236 lets me do more for not much more money. There is a number of lathes that are close in price, the PM-1236 with the preferred package just gave much more for the money. In my case, a 1236 really takes up about the same amount of room as a SB9a and it comes with a warranty. Just be aware, a PM lathe takes time to get. Most of the time is pre-order only.


I followed the same path and made the same decision.  Ordered earlier tonight. We shall see how long it takes it to arrive.


----------

